# CNB - Carnaby Resources



## System (12 August 2016)

Berkut Minerals is a Western Australian minerals exploration company that has recently entered into an earn-in  agreement to acquire an interest of up to 70% in the Cairn Hill Gold Project and secured a 100% interest in nearby Mt Clement Gold Project, both located in the Ashburton mineral field of Western Australia. The Company has also identified and secured 188km² of ground prospective for lithium in the Savory Basin of Western Australia, being the Capricorn Lithium Project. 

It is anticipated that BMT will list on the ASX during September 2016.

http://www.berkutminerals.com.au


----------



## pixel (9 February 2017)

Today's announcement refers to Berkut taking an interest in, among others, Jáchymov, until 1945 known by its German name of Joachimsthal, situated in the Karlovy Vary Region of Bohemia, now part of the Czech Republic. (For those unfamiliar with Christian genealogy: St J was supposedly Mary's father.) For many centuries, "St Joachim's Valley" has been a hub of silver mining, giving its name to the minted "Joachimsthaler", shortened to "*Thaler*" and, later still, spelled the way it was pronounced: "*Dollar*".

Impurities in those silver veins were found to be useless, and the miners cursed mischievous gnomes, known in German lore as "_Kobold_", for putting the hex on their lovely silver mines. Another "useless" by-product was thought to be injected by another tribe of dwarves, the "_Nickels_".

If anybody saw the breakout earlier this week and acted on it: Well done and good luck!
I did not, and I feel hexed by _Kobolds _and_ Nickels._ (But I won't chase past 30c either.)


----------



## pixel (10 February 2017)

the obvious: pump. dump
The background seems rather sound though, so I'll wait till the exuberance has cleared. Then I might spend a few quid on spec of a slower, more sustainable rise.


----------



## pixel (23 February 2017)

pixel said:


> Then I might spend a few quid on spec of a slower, more sustainable rise.



oh well, if the Mountain doesn't want to come to the Prophet, he'll have to drag the old bones up the Mountain  Stop 28, 1st target 34


----------



## pixel (7 March 2017)

... rinse and repeat


----------



## pixel (12 April 2017)

rising off support
I'm on board - caught the break just in time


----------



## greggles (12 March 2019)

Some good news at last for BMT.

Berkut Minerals announced this morning that it has entered into a binding Heads of Agreements with various parties to acquire a 323km² ground position including the historical high grade Tick Hill Gold Project, located in the Mt Isa region of Queensland.

The acquisition includes a 100% interest in the Tick Hill granted mining leases (4km²) and an 82.5% and  up to 100% interest in the broader 319km² exploration tenements.

Tick Hill was one of Australia's highest grade and most profitable gold mines, producing 511,000oz at 22.5g/t gold to a depth of only 235m from 1991 until 1995 under the ownership of MIM Holdings Ltd. Tick Hill has been largely unexplored over past 20 years and this will be the first time since 1995 that the package has been amalgamated.






BMT up 39.2% to 11c so far today with an intraday high of 12.5c.


----------



## barney (12 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Some good news at last for BMT.




That is good news ……. A lot of Gold to be found around Tick Hill with modern technology you'd expect and it only cost them 20+ million shares  … so less than $2 million ….. plus up to $5 million in total production royalties ….

Looks like a steal especially since they have 22,000 ounces of gold lying around in the tailings dam ready to be loaded.


----------



## greggles (14 March 2019)

barney said:


> Looks like a steal especially since they have 22,000 ounces of gold lying around in the tailings dam ready to be loaded.




The market also thinks it's a great acquisition. When I posted yesterday BMT was 11c, today it's at 15c. On Tuesday it closed at 7.9c. It's almost doubled in two days. 

Even at current prices its market cap is only around $8 million. Plenty of room for further growth. If it doubles again in price it will still only be a $16 million company.


----------



## barney (14 March 2019)

greggles said:


> . *It's almost doubled in two days. *
> 
> *Plenty of room for further growth*.




Absolutely Greg …… Hats off to BMT management for swinging the deal and turning the Company around.  Don't hold but those that do will be feeling pretty chuffed at the moment.


----------



## System (13 May 2019)

On May 13th, 2019, Berkut Minerals Limited (BMT) changed its name and ASX code to Carnaby Resources Limited (CNB).


----------



## BlindSquirrel (14 October 2020)

Anyone else on this train? The recent SPP was oversubscribed at 30c, so the BOD doubled the amount taken in and still had to issue refunds.

I got in around 18c and took part in said SPP, getting around 75% of what I requested. I am mighty impressed with the price performance!


----------



## BlindSquirrel (20 October 2020)

WHEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Swervin Mervin (23 December 2021)

Anyone else jumped on this train?


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Anyone else jumped on this train?



No, but hope you did prior to...today's insanity?
Hit a high of $1.39
Another De Grey nearology play producing results.
Other De Grey nearology plays are CAD and KAI if interested...
CAD right next door 🤫

Have to laugh at some of the prospects names you hear... in this case "Lady Fanny", sounds like a James Bond character (Pussy Galore) 🤨






MAJOR COPPER GOLD DISCOVERY 
41m @ 4.1% COPPER, 
INCLUDING 9m @ 10.3% COPPER
AT GREATER DUCHESS PROJECT
1
ASX Announcement
29 December 2021
Fast Facts
Shares on Issue 118.1M
Market Cap (@ 73.5 cents) $86.8M
Cash $5.6M1
1As of 31 September 2021
Board and Management
Peter Bowler, Non-Exec Chairman Rob Watkins, Managing Director
Greg Barrett, Non-Exec Director & 
Company Secretary
Paul Payne, Non-Exec Director 
Company Highlights
 Proven and highly credentialed  management team
 Tight capital structure and strong cash position
 Projects near to De Grey’s Hemi gold discovery on 442 km2 of highly 
prospective tenure 
 Greater Duchess Copper Gold Project, numerous camp scale IOCG deposits over 323 km2 of tenure 
 100% ownership of the Tick Hill Gold Project (granted ML’s) in Qld,  historically one of Australia highest grade and most profitable gold mines 
 Past production of 511 koz at 22 g/t gold 
 Indicated and Inferred Mineral 
Resource of 207,000 t @ 6.71 g/t gold 
for 44,600 ounces
 Proven and Probable Ore Reserves of 48,600 t @ 6.53 g/t gold for 10,200 ounces 
Registered Office
78 Churchill Avenue Subiaco Western 
Australia 6008
T: +61 8 9320 2320
www.carnabyresources.com.au
Carnaby Resources Limited (ASX: CNB) (Carnaby or the Company) is pleased to confirm a major copper gold discovery at the Nil Desperandum Prospect 
within the Greater Duchess Copper Gold Project in Mt Isa, Queensland.

Highlights
• Assay results have been received for NLDD044 outlining an extremely high-grade copper gold discovery at Nil Desperandum. Results are;
41m @ 4.1% copper, 0.5 g/t gold from 247m
Incl. 24m @ 6.5% copper, 0.7g/t gold from 251m
Incl. 9m @ 10.3% copper, 1.2g/t gold from 264m
• NLDD044 is the first drill hole to test the NLIP4 Induced Polarisation (IP) chargeability inversion anomaly (Figure 1 & 2). The IP anomaly is almost certainly attributable to copper sulphide mineralisation.
• The high-grade copper intersection in NLDD044 remains completely open at depth and along strike to the southwest where the plunge of the mineralisation appears to be flattening (Figure 2).
• Results are pending from a further RC/diamond hole drilled 80m to the northeast of NLDD044, which intersected an 80m downhole zone of copper sulphide mineralisation (See ASX release 21 December 2021).
• Results from numerous other holes drilled at Nil Desperandum, Lady Fanny and Burke & Wills prospects are also awaited. 
• Follow up exploration is being rapidly escalated with extensive IP surveys and multiple drill rigs locked in to commence in January 2022.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 December 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Another De Grey nearology play producing results.
> Other De Grey nearology plays are CAD and KAI if interested...
> CAD right next door 🤫





this time it's farology, distantology?



frugal.rock said:


> Carnaby Resources Limited (ASX: CNB) is pleased to confirm a major copper gold discovery at the Nil Desperandum Prospect within the Greater Duchess Copper Gold Project in Mt Isa, Queensland.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2021)

frugal.rock said:


>  Projects near to De Grey’s Hemi gold discovery on 442 km2 of highly
> prospective tenure





Dona Ferentes said:


> this time it's farology, distantology?



Yes, but like journalism, "never let the facts spoil a good story".
Not held.

Are States of Australia set to become independent countries?
QLD might become the ROBB...
Republic of Banana Benders 🙄


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2021)

I would like to tip CNB for Jan comp (now $1.26 and looking to open higher)
• _NLDD044 is the first drill hole to test the NLIP4 IP chargeability inversion anomaly 
• Results are pending from a further RC/diamond hole drilled 80m to the northeast of NLDD044
• Results from numerous other holes drilled at Nil Desperandum, Lady Fanny and Burke & Wills prospects are also awaited_

*but;* a lot has been put into the SP already, the likelihood of a TH to raise capital is likely (= downer), and there are reports that there are big delays in assays around the country


----------



## Sean K (30 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I would like to tip CNB for Jan comp (now $1.26 and looking to open higher)
> • _NLDD044 is the first drill hole to test the NLIP4 IP chargeability inversion anomaly
> • Results are pending from a further RC/diamond hole drilled 80m to the northeast of NLDD044
> • Results from numerous other holes drilled at Nil Desperandum, Lady Fanny and Burke & Wills prospects are also awaited_
> ...




Will be interesting to see if this holds up today.

The risk is the next holes come up dirt and the SP goes back to pre-hole 44. 

The cartoon they had in the ann of the IP anomaly looks pretty hot though. 

Agree on the CR. They need cash soon and it's the SOP after a significant jump.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (30 December 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> No, but hope you did prior to...today's insanity?
> Hit a high of $1.39
> Another De Grey nearology play producing results.
> Other De Grey nearology plays are CAD and KAI if interested...
> ...



Yes in a few days ago at 60c mate. Just going to hold now to see what January brings. Consolidated well today, hoping it heads to $1.50 in the next week or so


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 January 2022)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Yes in a few days ago at 60c mate. Just going to hold now to see what January brings. Consolidated well today, hoping it heads to $1.50 in the next week or so



Opened at $1.50 on first trading day of 2022.   Essentially, that was the low point, got as high as $1.62 and closed at $1.56


----------



## Swervin Mervin (4 January 2022)

Loving the action on this. Today it kept getting bought up all day long. Maybe $2 by the end of the week. What a beauty!


Dona Ferentes said:


> Opened at $1.50 on first trading day of 2022.   Essentially, that was the low point, got as high as $1.62 and closed at $1.56


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2022)

I was cautious of the recent announcement - not sure if it mounted to anything of substance and was just jumped on by FOMOs. Maybe they actually have something here.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> I was cautious of the recent announcement - not sure if it mounted to anything of substance and was just jumped on by FOMOs. Maybe they actually have something here



They've found if the expectations aren't met, then the market slaps it. Sell first , ask questions later. Down nearly 20%


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> They've found if the expectations aren't met, then the market slaps it. Sell first , ask questions later. Down nearly 20%




I thought this was just confirming that they actually have something, but perhaps Mr Market was looking to 10% Cu again...


----------



## BlindSquirrel (10 January 2022)

I got in on this one last year, I think I was just browsing the HC daily mover list for potential winners and got in at around 25c.

I took a free ride at 66c, am kicking myself a bit but free riding at 200%+ has saved me more often than this occurrence.


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2022)

Back with some higher grades 3km north of the other deposit. Looks like a pretty prospective corridor. Seems to have held up OK after the spike and pull back. Wonder if that's enough for another run.


----------



## finicky (13 January 2022)

HMX up almost 20% in sympathy


----------



## BlindSquirrel (13 January 2022)

Market approves!


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2022)

I think they're on to a significant IOCG district here. Imagine if these deposits meet up. 5km of IOCG... MC over $200m now but could be anything. Easy money already made probably. Only 125m shares on issue, one of the reasons it's jumped so much.


----------



## finicky (17 January 2022)

HMX up 15%


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2022)

OZL getting in here is a very interesting development. They obviously see something here.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 January 2022)

I just jumped on at $1.32. Better late than never and if the big boys at the raising bought in at $1.30 then hopefully I am in the ball  park.


----------



## Sean K (4 February 2022)

Well, this thing is very interesting. MC still around the $200M mark and could be on a major Cu district. Something Oz might gobble up very quickly.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (4 February 2022)

I de-risked some at 1.70 in mid Jan, bought them back at 1.35 last week (0.618 fib level of the last pump), and now this!
🤑


----------



## Sean K (4 April 2022)

They're still getting great results here. That's some grade!


----------



## Sean K (17 June 2022)

Been beaten back to 76c or so on the crash. Still coming out with good drilling results at these two deposits, will just depend on volume to how good it turns out to be. Might have to add this to the shopping list once the dust settles.


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2022)

Looks like these deposits could be part of a district scale operation if these IP anomalies are similar to the current drill results. Will be interesting to see if Oz start increasing their stake.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> this time it's farology, distantology?



or maybe anomalyology. Something for everyone. SP up nearly 20%...

_exploration update for the Greater Duchess Copper Gold Project _

*Mount Hope Prospect:  *• Induced Polarisation (IP) surveys at Mount Hope have revealed a very large and extremely strong IP chargeability anomaly at Mount Hope North. First pass drilling to commence imminently. 
*Duchess Prospect: * • Highly encouraging and undrilled IP anomalies generated.
*Shamrock Prospect:  *• High grade rock chip and channel samples up to 18.8%Cu, 4g/t Au.     
*Lady Fanny South Prospect: * • 37m of halo style copper sulphide mineralisation has been intersected to bottom of hole in LFRC142, associated with the IP anomaly.  
*Nil Desperandum Prospect: * • 19m downhole zone of strong copper sulphide mineralisation has been intersected a further 150m down plunge, results pending.


----------



## finicky (1 October 2022)

CNB chart - a weekly spinning top candle ushering an impulse higher or just another brick in the wall. You be the judge, I have chosen the former interpretation for the Oct comp.

Not Held

Weekly


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2022)

finicky said:


> CNB chart - a weekly spinning top candle ushering an impulse higher or just another brick in the wall. You be the judge, I have chosen the former interpretation for the Oct comp.
> 
> Not Held
> 
> ...




Might be some interest in this on the open. 

Haven't seen a ramp like this before ' phenomenal' results? They are very good, but keep your hat on MD.


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2022)

Gapped up as you'd expect on that intersection. Has still come way off since all the excitement on the discovery holes back in Dec-Jan. It's a matter of volume now for these deposits and if they add up to some decent tonnage. Impossible to work on any clear dimensions at this stage. 

Their last placement for $20m was done at $1.30 so there's a few 'sophisticated' investors in the red at the moment. OZ Exp doesn't seem to have increased it's stake since buying in. Holding just over 4%.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 October 2022)

and happy tipping.  Arise, Lord Carnaby



> The outstanding result of 60m @ 3.1% copper in MHRC029 is the widest and highest grade drill result yet recorded throughout the Greater Duchess Project, even surpassing the original discovery hole at Nil Desperandum.




got as high as $1.07 ... but now only 20% up


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2022)

For the October comp... Go @finicky  🥳

(Although, it's a bit like I go for any team, except Manly, if you catch my drift...) 🤭


----------



## rcw1 (13 October 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> For the October comp... Go @finicky  🥳
> 
> (Although, it's a bit like I go for any team, except Manly, if you catch my drift...) 🤭





frugal.rock said:


> For the October comp... Go @finicky  🥳
> 
> (Although, it's a bit like I go for any team,* except Manly, if you catch my drift...) *🤭



rcw1 will ask Hasler


----------



## finicky (13 October 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Although, it's a bit like I go for any team



How deeply moving


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2022)

finicky said:


> How deeply moving



You know your special fin. 😘


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2022)

Another good headline, but the true width of this looks like it's about 20m. Dimensions from surface about 100x20 and 100x20m. It's a T shape but open so not sure what it turns into. Current depth is about 200m. So, somewhere between 1- 2m tons. There's some high grade copper in there, much like the other discoveries. Just needs more volume. 

This is along strike of the other discoveries so there's every chance there will be a few of these adding up to a considerable resource.

One thing of interest may be when BHP buy Oz they will end up with 4.5% of this as well.


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2022)

Keeps firming up as a potentially significant copper district. Grades are there, still not sure about volume.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> Keeps firming up as a potentially significant copper district. Grades are there, still not sure about volume.
> 
> View attachment 150404
> 
> ...



Yeh, turnover tends to suggest the banks are not involved here.  Otherwise the chart does look interesting.

My estimate for bank/insto involvement is >$2mill/day over at leat 2 weeks.


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2022)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Yeh, turnover tends to suggest the banks are not involved here.  Otherwise the chart does look interesting.
> 
> My estimate for bank/insto involvement is >$2mill/day over at leat 2 weeks.




Yeah, agree on the unit volume movement, but I was more talking about tonnage of dirt as the 'volume'. They need something in the 100s of 1000s of tons of ore at about 1% overall, or better, to be a decent project of interest to a major. Long way off.


----------



## finicky (22 December 2022)

CNB has been up 15% intraday on decent vol, looks like up about 10% now. Looks like it might be breaking above the more recent downtrend resisistance. Curses.

Not Held


----------



## houtman (2 January 2023)

My 3rd pick, CNB.

Is this the year of Copper?
Was Betteridge right?

*Positives*-

Low SOI, 145m
$15m cash, raised $20m about 12 months ago with OZL becoming the No. 1 shareholder with just under 5%.
Drills continually spinning
MRE due 1st half 2023
Excellent metallurgical test results/recoveries.
Mount Hope has an existing mining license, this may expedite development.
Team has a track record.
Operating near Mt Isa, great infrastructure available.
*Negatives*-

Low turnover, CNB needs a substantial announcement to get some some traction, but we have 12 months.  Macquarie has just started covering CNB so this may add some volume with good results.


----------



## Sean K (Monday at 9:41 AM)

I doubt anybody knew that there was a boundary dispute at Mt Hope. Continuous disclosure anyone?


----------



## finicky (Monday at 11:04 AM)

I think that was the boundary between CNB and Hammer Metals (HMX) that was not so much in dispute but ambiguous and requiring precision. HMX was hoping for a bit of a look-in closer to CNB's drilling success at the Mt Hope mining lease. HMX down .001


----------



## Sean K (Monday at 11:15 AM)

finicky said:


> I think that was the boundary between CNB and Hammer Metals (HMX) that was not so much in dispute but ambiguous and requiring precision. HMX was hoping for a bit of a look-in closer to CNB's drilling success at the Mt Hope mining lease. HMX down .001




So, HMX own everything around CNBs little red box on this map?

I can see the eastern edges of Mt Hope North or south of Mount Hope Central could have flowed into HMX's and may still do down the track.

The 'new' mining lease boundary on the bottom picture is only 50m to the right of that decent shoot of Cu.


----------

